# Mythica Magazine Issue 1



## lawrence (Aug 30, 2012)

Finally got the first issue of Mythica Magazine released!

The issue features a Novella and two Short Stories. Writers are Mythic Scribers Telcontar (Tristan Gregory) and grahamguitarman, and myself.







I am preparing versions for ibooks and Barnes and Noble, and its on Amazon Kindle. Also posted the full issue on the website, though you need to register to access all the content.


Issue 2 is underway, please do get in touch if you would like to submit a story for publication.


UK Kindle


US Kindle


Mythica Magazine | Fantasy Short Stories


----------



## Endymion (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow, what a great idea! So, if you find the short story interesting and worth publishing, you'll use it in one of your issues? 
Is this kind off a Mythic Scribes magazine?
Anyways, cool! How often are you going to publish those issues?


----------



## Lorna (Aug 30, 2012)

Awesome. Well done


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Aug 30, 2012)

The magazine cover looks great!


----------



## squishybug87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## lawrence (Aug 31, 2012)

Endymion said:


> Wow, what a great idea! So, if you find the short story interesting and worth publishing, you'll use it in one of your issues?
> Is this kind off a Mythic Scribes magazine?
> Anyways, cool! How often are you going to publish those issues?




*Thanks very much for the encouraging comments folks!*

Yes Endymion, I am always looking for good stories to publish. You can find out all about the magazine at its website, including info about publishing a story in an issue, see 'Publish' page.

Mythica Magazine | Fantasy Short Stories

The magazine is not connected to Mythic Scribes, however I do know that there are lots of great writers here, so it would be great to see more 'Scribers' work in future issues. The inspiration for the magazine is drawn from the old pulp mags of the early 20th century, such as 'Wierd Tales' where Robert E Howard's Conan short stories were published. Mythica is my attempt at a pulp magazine for the digital age. I am working very hard on it, and have a long-term commitment to the project.
The aim is to publish an issue around every 10 weeks, but if things develop as I hope it will increase to monthly issues.

I can make free copies in mobi or epub format available to anyone willing to read it through and post a review on Amazon. If you don't have a kindle device you can download the reader software to your PC. Just message me here and I will email you the complete book file.

Amazon.co.uk: Kindle for PC--read Kindle ebooks on your PC

Thanks again for the replies people


----------



## lawrence (Aug 31, 2012)

Just to make it as easy as possible for anyone happy to do a review on the amazon site I have set up a page with download links of the mobi and epub files...

http://www.mythicamagazine.com/?p=404


----------



## Endymion (Sep 1, 2012)

does it have to be High Fantasy?


----------



## lawrence (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, basically the magazine is devoted to High Fantasy and Sword and Sorcery works. They can be highly realistic and not magical ('The Swordsman of Carn Nebeth' for instance) and the real world can be present (like Chronicles of Narnia) but fundamentally the stories I seek are those set in imaginary realms.


----------



## robertbevan (Sep 2, 2012)

nicely done.


----------



## Endymion (Sep 2, 2012)

lawrence said:


> Yes, basically the magazine is devoted to High Fantasy and Sword and Sorcery works. They can be highly realistic and not magical ('The Swordsman of Carn Nebeth' for instance) and the real world can be present (like Chronicles of Narnia) but fundamentally the stories I seek are those set in imaginary realms.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## cris2507 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi guys
All the very best for this - always great to see a new vehicle for fantasy.
I look foward to reading this
All the best
Chris


----------



## lawrence (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you cris  feel free to grab a free copy (see post on page1 of thread) or you can read it at the website. Cheers!


----------



## cris2507 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks Lawrence
I will be reading Issue 1 over the weekend 
And hopefully be able to submit something before too long
Chris


----------

